# how to care for Cissus amazonica? help?



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

I was thinking about purchasing Cissus amazonica and running it on my background...anything special i should know about it?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Keep it well pruned or it will take over, quickly. It's not a very hard plant to work with, other than getting it rooted.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I root this species in pure long fiber sphagnum. It seems to root quickly for me if kept really humid.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I stuck three cuttings in sphagnum in three different setups and it all died. Kind of hard to get started I suppose.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I simply snipped off the end of the stem, dipped it in rooting hormone (per Donn Edwards) and stuck it straight in the viv soil. It did well in both vivs I put it in until the Cissus discolor crowded it out, along with everything else in those vivs.


----------

